# Staying Aired Out for Extended Periods



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Who leaves their car aired out for a few days straight while they're not driving it? I almost never do but I'm going to start leaving it parked in a lot for a week at a time and I figure it's good theft prevention. 

I don't see any real disadvantages to this other than the bags being folded over for that long. And no, I don't want to put it up on blocks and air out onto them. 

Any opinions?


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I really don't see any disadvantages. I keep mine aired down for a few days at a time.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

unless your seating on your tie rod, i don't see any issue as well


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mines been aired out in the driveway for about a week and a half. I leave it sit for awhile in between driving it all the time and have never had an issue :beer::beer:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome! That's what I assumed. 

Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

The thing I am worried about it leaving my car to its own devices for months at a time when I deploy.


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

If you have a garage just put it on jack stands. I've left my car air'd out for two months and everything is all good. I would put my car on jackstands but my garage is as something else in it and my drive way is uneven.:beer::beer:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

BlackRadon said:


> If you have a garage just put it on jack stands. I've left my car air'd out for two months and everything is all good. I would put my car on jackstands but my garage is as something else in it and my drive way is uneven.:beer::beer:


 and I am assuming with the wheels off and blocks under the control arms/ rear beam?


----------



## BlackRadon (Oct 1, 2006)

I keep the wheels on with wood blocks under them so the suspension is not just hanging there and a car cover for good measures! Don't live in the best of places. Out of sight, out of mind right? haha


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

my cabby has been aired out for over a month, prior to that it was aired out for 5 months in storage no issues yet and its the second year with bags, my passat has been doing daily duty lately so its cycled every day, but now that nice weather is here the cabby will assume daily and the passat will be parked for weeks at a time.


----------

